# my skyline R33



## wh0s_the_daddy (Nov 7, 2007)

Here's my Skyline R33 GTS-T, got a huge spec list, brand new bodykit and respray ( notice the GTR rear arches, still badged up as a GTS-T though ).

IT WAS UP FOR SALE A FEW DAYS AGO, BUT I'VE DECIDED TO KEEP IT AND GIVE IT MORE POWER.

Got a nice NOS install too, i've just ordered a HKS 2835 turbo pro kit ( GT RS ), RB26 FPR, 550cc injectors, Z32 AFM and HKS 280ltr Fuel pump, this will all be fitted after xmas by SP Autos, then i'm looking at 370hp at the wheels plus a shot of NOS !!!!

its off the road for the winter ( expect for the trip down to SP Autos ), then roll on summer and some new rear tyres......































































































































I have now fitted myself a NOS purge to compliment my NOS system, thanks very much to my mate Rich for the spare NOS solenoid 

I decided to vent the purge out of both sides of the car through the vents in the front wings, its not an essential add on for my NOS install, but I think it looks cool.





























yes I know i'm a big kid....

heres the spec :

Engine Specifications:

* RB25DET with std internals
* HKS Plugs
* Splitfirecoils
* Apexi Power FC remapped by Rod Bell to 0.9bar boost



Engine Misc.:

* stainless polished slam panel and cooling panel
* polished plenum, intercooler pipes
* rocker covers, fuse box painted bayside blue
* polished fuse box lid
* polished power steering pot cover
* stainless custom coil pack cover
* chrome bonnet lifters / gas struts
* chrome washer bottle cover
* blue silicone hoses everywhere
* chrome catch tank
* Japspeed engine torque damper

Turbocharger & Induction:

* Apexi Power Intake
* STD turbo set to 0.9 bar
* FMIC - Apex performance
* WON Nos kit with 50hp jets 
* currently running at 300+bhp ATFI want at least 380bhp at the hubs !!
* ( NOS purge through vents in front wings )

Fuel & Tuning:

* * Walbro 255lph Fuel pump

Exhaust:

* HKS Hi Power Cat back System
* Decat
* Flying Performance Turbo Elbow / downpipe

Weight reduction & transfer:

* Jun vented Carbon Bonnet

Suspension, wheels & tyres & brakes:

* Tein Flex coilovers with EDFC
* Cusco Strut Brace
* rear strut brace
* Ultralite GT-II's. 18" alloys with Toyo Proxe R's (235/45/18 front, 265/35/18 rear)
* DBB drilled / grooved 345mm front brake conversion
* brake cylinder stopper.
* Ultralite wheel spacers all round - 25mm rear / 15mm front

Interior:

* Greddy Boost Gauge built unto dash vent
* Sequential shift lights
* A pillar guage pod with Auto Gauge oil temp and oil pressure gauges
* EL dial kit
* Apexi RSM
* Apexi AVCR boost controller
* HKS Turbo Timer
* Tein EDFC
* Leather handbrake & gear gaitors
* DVD head unit and roof mounted screen with Playstation 2.
* Infinity basslink mounted in boot.
* Momo gear knob & handbrake handle
* Nismo steering wheel and boss
* Nos progressive controller.
* NOS pressure gauge fitted where cigar lighter was.
*11lb polished NOS bottle between rear seats with bottle warmer & 10lb bottle in boot
* Bride front seats
* GTR rear seats.

Exterior:

* GTR rear arch quarter conversion, and rear wing
* Aero Gracer front bumper and side skirts
* Japsalon Ground FX rear spats
* vented fibreglass front wings
* Jun carbon bonnet with aerocatch locking bonnet pins
* Nismo side repeaters
* carbon A pillar covers
* Nismo spoiler end caps
* re-sprayed in Nissan QX1 pearl white.
* HID headlight bulb conversion.

plans for 2008 :- 

turbo upgrade as listed at beginning of post - aiming for 400hp + NOS
rear brake upgrade, drilled and grooved
HID high beam light upgrade.
uprated clutch
intercooler spray bar - spray NOS on FMIC.
short shifter kit

and more.

cheers

Andy


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

very nice


----------



## L337_R34 (Oct 23, 2008)

absolutely immaculate. id kill somebody for any skyline! nah. an r33 or r34


----------



## sentraracer487 (Oct 14, 2008)

amazing car! what type of racing do you do with it?


----------

